# Alternative to SONAX Full Effect Wheel Cleaner?



## mdianuk (Apr 7, 2014)

I've been using SONAX Full Effect Wheel Cleaner for a few months now. I've used it every wash (so every 2 weeks) and now that I'm running out, I've been told it is more a product you use every now and again, mainly because it does 2 jobs and is exceptionally expensive for such regular use.

So, question is, what alternative should I consider if I want similar performance, but more cost effective as I'll be using every wash.

At the moment, I'm considering these:

Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
Valet Pro Dragons Breath (difference from above?)
Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels
Autosmart Smart Wheels

One thing I will say, spraying on the Sonax, leaving a few minutes, aggregating with a detailing brush and spraying off is without doubt the best way I've found of cleaning wheels; no more sponges/mitts for me!


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Iv got the sonax and love it. It is expensive tho. Angelwax bilberry is good but iv just used a sample of wolfs chemicals 'clean and coat' nano wheel cleaner and I'm impressed to say the least. The brake dust would of rinsed off and it must leave some sort of coat behind as on the rinse it beaded. Not sure on the price tho.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Are your wheels sealed with anything? 

Get them sealed with a nano base sealant like Cquartz dlux or gtechniq c5 and routine washes will only need general shampoo, then periodic applications of a joint wheel and iron cleaner like full effect will last you an age


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels is as effective as the Sonax BUT you should only need to use this twice or three times a year. You should seal your wheels so that on regular washes you should only need to use car wash soap and water with agitation.


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

I've got some auto smart smart wheels it's the first good wheel cleaner I've tried but it's amazing!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Seal your wheels, then just clean them with your shampoo you use on your car. PH neutral shampoo is best.


----------



## mdianuk (Apr 7, 2014)

The wheels already have G3 sealant on them from when the bodywork was done, but I suspect regular use of the Sonax may have got rid of that (unbeknown to myself at the time). Re-sealing them now isn't an option due to time available to clean them fully, off the car, so using such cleaners is my best option. Would be great to know what comes close to Sonax for a fraction of the price?


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

IMO Britemax Iron Max is a direct competitor for Full Effect. Having tested both I know which one I prefer. 

Plus we have it on DW group buy (click my signature below) at £45 for 4.5L.

This works out to be only £5 per 500ml. :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Is iron max any good on general road grime being a dedicated iron remover like ironX compared to a dedicated wheel cleaner or combo iron and wheel cleaner


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just buy something in concentrate and dilute it down or anything from autosmart will be cheap and cheerful.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Autowheel is the best alternative in terms of performance, it may cost a little more than some of the others but that's because it's a seriously good product. Everybody i have recommended this to has always come back for more! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

I prefer to leave my wheels unsealed, and use bilt hamber autowheel, works very well touchless for me, its better than the sonax, im very lazy and prefer touchless wash ( or very little agitation in worser areas) compared to agitating a sealed wheel with shampoo.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Yellow Dave said:


> Is iron max any good on general road grime being a dedicated iron remover like ironX compared to a dedicated wheel cleaner or combo iron and wheel cleaner


Iron Max was original designed as a iron removing wheel cleaner and does contain added cleaners. :thumb:

It's the best selling iron remover we stock. 



_Britemax Iron Max is a gentle but extremely effective cleaner and iron remover that is safe to use on bodywork and all types of painted, alloy, anodized, clear coated, chrome, aluminium and stainless steel wheels. With Iron Max you can clean & decontaminate with confidence.

Iron Max removes road grime, oil, dirt and iron deposits from bodywork and wheels. Stubborn brake dust is removed with ease.

Iron Max contains no acids or caustic chemical and is the safer way to work. Suitable for use on classic and modern vehicles, bikes, trucks, 4x4, sports cars and race cars.

Watch Iron Max at work, spray on clear and see it turns a reddish purple as the fast working colour change formula gets to work removing iron dust particles and vehicle grime.

The handy 24oz spray bottles contains ample product to deep clean & decontaminate four wheels and bodywork of even the largest vehicles. Also available in 1 US gallon sizes.

Acid Free
pH Neutral
Safe on all Wheel types
Non Corrosive
Colour Change Formula
Removes Brake Dust & Iron Deposits
No Nasty Smell

_


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

So, for instance, you want to go from this:



Via this:



To this:



Then you need this - new !!

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/rimwax/race-glaze-ironPRO-Ironpro-purple-wheel-cleaner/


----------



## stipp (Jul 15, 2006)

Might have a look into a new wheel cleaner as well.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Having been a long time fan of Sonax Full Effect (a good few years now) I was pretty sure I had found my go to cleaner. I took advantage of the Tesco deal on the Hot Wheels stuff and have worked my way through the load of that I had.

Remembered I had a bottle of Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel in my cave so gave it a whirl today. Well I was seriously impressed with the cleaning power of this stuff - alongside the obvious iron removal part - and I used much less in comparison to the Sonax.

I wont hesitate to restock with BH when this one has gone :thumb:


----------

